# Egg sharing at CRMW



## tinytabbs (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi 
I hope i have posted right as I am new to this site. Im hopefully staring Egg share treatment at CRMW soon and wondered if there was anyone on here that I could probe for info   We have been told IVFwales are stopping all self funded treatment until May/June time. I couldnt wait until then as I have been TTC for just over 2 years already. Hubby has motility issues (25%)  
Any replies would be greatfully recieved. 
Many thanks 
Tabitha 
xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi tiny, i am egg sharing at ivf wales and have been waiting to start since i was matched in july, i was due to start injecting 21st oct but recipient not ready so have to wait another 6 weeks, there is a thread for crmw on the counties in wales section if you scroll down, if i'm not successful with ivf wales i'm going to transfer to crmw.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya tiny

i hope more ladies join you yet please check out the CRMW THREADhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245501.465


----------

